# True wireless thermometers



## emmutt (May 21, 2013)

My smoker has a rotisserie and therefore cannot use most wireless thermometers as the wire would wrap around the rotisserie. I would love to find a remote thermometer that is truly wireless. Any suggestions??


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

Maybe someday, if the chips and circuitry could be shielded good enough from the heat sure but it would be expensive.   I guess you'll have to do it the old fashion way and stop the rotisserie and check it with a thermometer.


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

I did find this but it's not truly wireless.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2013)

Well then, there you go , Maverick's got you covered. . . or you could get a Thermopen and do an instant read;less time open and accurate too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and let us know what you got and maybe a review of in in you post.

Thanks and good luck and by all means ...


----------



## dr k (May 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I did find this but it's not truly wireless.


This thermometer is probably as close as you'll get.  Luckily I have a rotisserie with a wood handle that sticks outside the cooking chamber 6".  I use a couple of zip ties to attach the maverick to it since it doesn't get hot.


----------



## emmutt (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys

The Maverick looks good although it is not getting good reviews. Unfortunately I do not believe it will work on my smoker. I have a Heartland Smoker. It has 4 shelves that rotate in the smoke box. Nothing really extends out side to connect the wire to, unless i am just not understanding how it works.













smoker.jpg



__ emmutt
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## dr k (May 22, 2013)

EMMUTT said:


> Thanks for all the replys
> 
> The Maverick looks good although it is not getting good reviews. Unfortunately I do not believe it will work on my smoker. I have a Heartland Smoker. It has 4 shelves that rotate in the smoke box. Nothing really extends out side to connect the wire to, unless i am just not understanding how it works.
> 
> ...


Oh wow!  Now I understand with the rotating shelves.  I don't think they invented a heat resistant transmitter that will ride along with what your smoking as well as transmitting to the receiver through the steel.  I'm stumped.

-Kurt


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Oh wow!  Now I understand with the rotating shelves.  I don't think they invented a heat resistant transmitter that will ride along with what your smoking as well as transmitting to the receiver through the steel.  I'm stumped.
> 
> -Kurt


Yep the technology isn't here yet...or if it is it would cost more than you'd want to pay.


----------



## freddy-boy (Jul 17, 2013)

I also have a Heartland with rotating shelves....the best thing to use is a Thermapen and wait for the technology to come out for the rotating shelves....CHEERS!!!


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 17, 2013)

If you are interested in making your own thermometer, search Google for "HeaterMeter".  It'll take you to another smoking site where what you need is pretty close.  You might have to go with thermocouples as your probes instead of thermisters but most of the plans are laid out already.


----------

